# cutting off ground prong



## powerquestion (May 18, 2011)

i've tried to search the internet but cant seem to find the answer

i have a power strip with a ground(3 prong) but have a timer that plugs into the wall thats only 2 prong, all the devices plugged into the power strip are only 2 prong devices so i've been told i can safely cut off the ground prong since nothing is using the ground anyways

everything i find when i search has to do with people wanting to plug 3 prong devices into 2 prong sockets, nothing in regards to devices that don't have a ground going through a power strip that does have a ground

is there no difference in cutting off the ground since nothing is using it? or does the power strip somehow still use the ground even though no devices plugged into it do?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like it's time to buy a new timer; a few dollars well spent, when compared to removing something intended to protect you and your family.


----------



## powerquestion (May 18, 2011)

the question is wether or not the ground services any function when theres no devices that themselves have a ground prong on them

if i have a power strip that has 2 prongs on it, and i plug in 3 lamps that have 2 prongs, i'm not putting my family at risk am I? if not then if i have a power strip with 3 prongs on it and plug in those same 3 lamps that have 2 prongs on them, how/why would i now be at risk? how/why would cutting off the ground cause a risk? i would think the ground circuit is completely separate from the hot and neutral, and is only accessed by devices that are plugged into the ground socket so that they can be grounded if needed, does the ground even provide grounding for devices that only have 2 prongs? i have no problem buying another timer but i'd like someone who knows to answer


----------



## zpm (Jan 6, 2009)

If its a plain power strip with a plastic case, then the ground is passed straight through.

If it has a metal case, then the case is connected to grounded.

If it has surge suppression, then the MOVs are connected to ground.

If it had a plastic case and I didn't care about surge suppression, I would use a 3 to 2 prong grounding adapter instead of mutilating the power strip cord. Less than a buck at your local big box.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Even if the ground is currently doing nothing, it is very stupid and most likely a code violation to remove it. It is against code to install NEW ungrounded outlets. Code is not writen based on what you are currently using an outlet for, it opens up the possibility of danger regardless of whether the devices you currently have plugged in. Who knows when someone may decide to plug something else in there.

Also, I'm fairly certain you'd be violating the UL listing on the power strip by cutting it off.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm assuming you must be in a older house with ungrounded outlets. The correct thing to do if you need this power strip would be to install a GFCI receptacle in that location. You would have to place a decal stating that there is no ground wire connected. GFCI receptacles come with a pack of stickers.


----------



## powerquestion (May 18, 2011)

thanks to the people who actually responded with helpful information unlike the first response

noone else will be accessing this power strip, there is absolutely no chance of that, its in a sealed lockable container in my room, so no concerns of that

it is just a plain power strip, all my good surge protectors are hooked up to tvs and big appliances etc.

the wall outlet itself does have 3 prongs but the timer i have only has 2 so to plug the power strip into it the ground has to be removed, i know buying a 3 prong timer would be ideal, but if the ground is simply passed through like in this case, buying the additional timer wouldn't help anything since it'd be passing the ground through to nothing since no devices use it

i ended up asking over on the electrician forum also after the unhelpful first post and received the same answer that its okay if no devices have ground so i'm going to go ahead and do it, i already know of people with similar setups as mine who've done it with no problems(which is where i got the idea) i just wanted to get more info on it, thanks again for all the responses


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

What is the harm or leaving the grounded male cord cap alone? You can still plug the timer in, and you can still plug the strip in, so why the grudge against the ground plug?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

powerquestion said:


> thanks to the people who actually responded with helpful information unlike the first response


A bit harsh, wouldn't you say?


Of course it will work with no problem...until you have a problem. 

Not sure why you are complaining about Dexter's post, he was only trying to help, and I agree with him that you should buy a new timer. 

Just because something works doesn't make it correct.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

secutanudu said:


> Just because something works doesn't make it correct.


..... or safe.
..... or smart.

It's only the easy solution.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I still don't understand why you want to delete the ground plug. Your existing system is grounded, the power strip is 2 pole 3 wire, and the timer can plug in. So what is the big deal?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

The input on his timer is not 3-prong, so the power strip cannot plug into it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

powerquestion said:


> thanks to the people who actually responded with helpful information unlike the first response


Typical statement from someone who only wants the answers they want to hear. 
WHY bother asking???



NO, it is NOT safe to cut the ground pin off ANY cord that comes with one. I don't care what you're plugging in at the present time. 

Buy the correct timer, don't hack it up. :icon_rolleyes:
Sorry if this accurate answer was not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

powerquestion said:


> i ended up asking over on the electrician forum also ................


And also typical of someone who thinks the rules do not apply to them. 

Have fun hackmaster.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Bah, he came her with not only a power question, but he even came with his own answer, no need to respond at all!

On the other hand, if anyone has anything to say about my latest question I'd appreciate it  I'll even let anyone point out where I'm wrong and not complain.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/what-outdoor-electrical-required-2008-nec-104732/


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

WillK said:


> Bah, he came her with not only a power question, but he even came with his own answer, no need to respond at all!
> 
> On the other hand, if anyone has anything to say about my latest question I'd appreciate it  I'll even let anyone point out where I'm wrong and not complain.
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/what-outdoor-electrical-required-2008-nec-104732/


:laughing: I've never tried this sort of self promotion. :thumbsup:

And, because I thought it was funny, I went and answered on of your questions.


----------



## heartlessmcfly (Nov 7, 2010)

I think he should sink a ground rod thru his floor, cut the ground off the surge strip and back feed the strip with a #12 bare wire to the ground rod.  just my opinion


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Typical statement from someone who only wants the answers they want to hear.
> WHY bother asking???..........................
> Sorry if this accurate answer was not what you wanted to hear.


That's all too common here. At least at CT we don't get that attitude, people only want to know "how much $?".


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

powerquestion said:


> i ended up asking over on the electrician forum also


I thought this WAS the "electrician" forum :whistling2:


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

secutanudu said:


> It is against code to install NEW ungrounded outlets


Yet ungrounded receptacles are still available in the market...


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

jlmran said:


> Yet ungrounded receptacles are still available in the market...


I guess i should have clarified...new 2-prong receptacles, meaning ones that were not previously there, are a code violation. Not replacement of existing ones.

I assume you can replace an existing 2-prong with a new one if it fails.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

This was an open and shut case before he even posted. Note that he will not come back and read the futher discussion on the subject. You can bet on that.

Such attitude!!:furious:


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sure he'll come back and read it, he just won't post again.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

secutanudu said:


> I'm sure he'll come back and read it, he just won't post again.


Unless it's just to tell us we are all over paid primadonnas who's work is not rocket science. :laughing:


----------

